# ICD 9 Marshall-Smith Syndrome



## phillirk (Nov 16, 2010)

Would anyone help by providing me an ICD 9 code for Marshall-Smith Syndrome?  I am not sure of which code I should be using.

Thank you.


----------



## amydar (Nov 17, 2010)

756.50  ?


----------



## preserene (Nov 17, 2010)

That is correct , with the general info provided to us.

It is a Syndrome of accelerated skeletal maturation and relative failure to thrive; a newly recognized clinical growth disorder. Could present with varying degrees of craniofacial, syn dactaly and/ many other abnormalities.  By and large, recently it is recognized as an osteochondrodysplasia with connective tissue abnormalities. 
So  that is he most closer diagnosis code. If you could more precisely give the presenting symptoms and signs, we could correlate more specifically.


----------

